# seeding teff hay with jd 1560 drill



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm going to plant around 100 acres of teff if it ever stops raining around here. I've got a John deere 1560 no till drill. I'm not to worried about getting the seeding depth right as the deere is pretty easy to adjust. Just wondering what setting to put clover box on, or can I run the seed through the big box. I'm shooting for 10 pounds to the acre.
Thanks for any info


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

Forget the large box, that's some really small seed you're planting. Save yourself some money and calibrate that drill!


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

I figured I would have to use clover box,but the thing is small. I figured I would start at some alfalfa settings and work back. I don't understand why on such a nice drill the clover box couldn't have been made larger.

While I'm badmouthing deere I've wondered why row markers are not standard eq either. Was looking at a new 1590 this spring and the markers were a $5k option.... you couldn't give me one without markers unless it was a 10 footer.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I seeded Teff last year with a rented 13' Great Plains. The guy that brought it out said he figured teff was about ½ the size of alfalfa, so he set it at 15 as his setting on Alfalfa was 30.

I used coated seed and calibrated the drill. My final setting was at 30. I don't know the numbers and how they would correspond to the John Deere. That's not the point. When your talking that much seed, I would for sure calibrate the drill. Well worth the time.

As far as depth, I would set the disks to put the seed in as shallow as possible and still get through the trash. Mine was under irrigation so I was able to water asap. I got a really good stand that way.

Troy


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

FWIW - the coated Teff seed I've got looks about the size of timothy seed, maybe a little smaller - I'd have to look again. I'm planning to do the initial seed rate setting - as though I'm planting timothy.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

leeave96 said:


> FWIW - the coated Teff seed I've got looks about the size of timothy seed, maybe a little smaller - I'd have to look again. I'm planning to do the initial seed rate setting - as though I'm planting timothy.


I haven't picked up the seed yet, but the manager at local co/op was telling me it's about the same size as timothy. I was thinking of doing the same as you.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

What's teff seed running over in the valley leeave96 ? It's $134 a bag on my side of the mountain.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm planting about 70 acres of Teff with my Great Plains drill. I have it set at about 35. I have 6 inch rows. I'd say go with your alfalfa settings but slightly less depth and a little less on the amount. As for the markers for a new drill. Save a bunch and buy a gps light bar over $5000 markers. I got a used Raven 2 cruiser for $600 on eBay. Works great for planting. Plus if you have to stop and it rains or something you can see for sure where you last planted.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Teslan said:


> I'm planting about 70 acres of Teff with my Great Plains drill. I have it set at about 35. I have 6 inch rows. I'd say go with your alfalfa settings but slightly less depth and a little less on the amount. As for the markers for a new drill. Save a bunch and buy a gps light bar over $5000 markers. I got a used Raven 2 cruiser for $600 on eBay. Works great for planting. Plus if you have to stop and it rains or something you can see for sure where you last planted.


I've got GPS in my spreader Truck and it's pretty handy in large fields or in bean stubble. Other than that I never use it, I just go by my eye. Never really thought about that on a drill, probably would work pretty good.
Thanks Teslan, you just made me realize I'm a dinosaur when it comes to equipment lol


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

central va farmer said:


> What's teff seed running over in the valley leeave96 ? It's $134 a bag on my side of the mountain.


Seems like I paid around $134ish too - from Southern States.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

central va farmer said:


> I've got GPS in my spreader Truck and it's pretty handy in large fields or in bean stubble. Other than that I never use it, I just go by my eye. Never really thought about that on a drill, probably would work pretty good.
> Thanks Teslan, you just made me realize I'm a dinosaur when it comes to equipment lol


I have done it by eye until last year also. But the GPS sure saves from those times you find yourself 5-10 feet away from where you are supposed to be and wonder what the heck happened.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

leeave96 said:


> Seems like I paid around $134ish too - from Southern States.


That's where mine is coming from also


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Teslan said:


> I have done it by eye until last year also. But the GPS sure saves from those times you find yourself 5-10 feet away from where you are supposed to be and wonder what the heck happened.


Knock on wood, I don't think I've made a skip since I was a kid


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

central va farmer said:


> Knock on wood, I don't think I've made a skip since I was a kid


our drill makes similar marks to our cultipacker and if it happens to get going in the same direction and if the sun is shining just right they are hard to tell apart. That's when it happens to me. Also if over seeding into existing stands. That's so hard to tell where you've been.


----------

